# Hello, Looking For a Manual



## WisconsinDave (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi folks, new member here.

Apparently can't start a hello thread, so adding on to this one here, as sick of snow again.

I'm from Western Wisconsin, rural, and willing to turn a wrench like a lot of guys here.

Just picked up a MTD 12/33 apparently 1996 model from the engine serial number. I can't believe the condition, it's still shiny. I bet the previous owners seriously underestimated the effort in running it. Been having trouble finding the right manual, as there is no plate on the frame, just the engine. 

I"ll post a pic here in a new thread when able (sorry, gotta figure out the pic thing).

The machine is a beast, though, 16" impeller, and HEAVY LOL.

I"m looking forward to chatting with ya'll.


----------



## MnJim (Jan 26, 2014)

Hello from MN

This was last years sick of winter thread.

At the top of window where you type your reply is the tool bar with a icon that's looks like 2 mountains and a sun which says insert image if you want to add a pic.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Dave, welcome aboard!

Let's look at the bright side! The sun is getting much stronger and those snow lines are receding...










...and I bought a new pair of Polaris gloves last week cuz I know there's more to come


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I split your messages off in to a new thread.


----------



## WisconsinDave (Feb 24, 2014)

Thank you mod, for moving this to it's own thread.

I'll have to keep trying on the pic thing, craigslist ad is gone of course, and my eyes glazed over checking google images trying to find the exact model 

Any ideas of where to look for a serial or id number without a plate on the frame?

I have the engine serial number, but cannot find any other markings.

Problem is I can't find the actual owner's or service manuals. None match up totally, and half hour on the phone with the engine serial number talking to MTD service didn't help either.

If it helps, it is a 33 " 12 hp Tecumseh, 16 inch impeller, with a solid axle and no headlight, but is all red/black unlike most MTD.

Thanks in advance


----------



## winterwalker (Feb 11, 2021)

WisconsinDave said:


> Thank you mod, for moving this to it's own thread.
> 
> I'll have to keep trying on the pic thing, craigslist ad is gone of course, and my eyes glazed over checking google images trying to find the exact model
> 
> ...


hey did you ever get a model number for this machine? it sounds exactly like mine and i need a model number also!

Thanks


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF winterwalker









The thread is 6-7 years old so usually it's best to just start your own asking for a manual especially when no one is sure what he had and without photos no one is quite sure what yours is.
You can always send wisconsinDave a PM but he hasn't been on since Apr of 2018. Always worth a try in my opinion.
Can you try to post some photos of the machine?


.


----------

